# Tecumesh carburetor Fuel Fitting



## Nacho7 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a Craftsman chipper Shredder that needs replacement of tecumesh carburetor part # 632689. That part is no longer available and has a replacement part listed as 640260A. The engine model is HM90-156004 and the Chipper/Shredder model is 246-649C099. I ordered and recieved the new carb. The new carb has a plastic fuel fitting that is in the form of a right angle. The original carb has a metal fuel fitting wich points out straight. The replacement carb brought the metal/straight pointing fuel fitting as a loose part. My question is

Does it matter if I use the plastic installed one as is? Will it cause any problems in operating my chipper/shredder or any fire hazzards?

If I have to replace the fuel fitting and install the straight one they shipped, how do I do this? I'm concerned I'll break it or will damage the carb. A Sears tech came to my house originally with the same replacement part and ripped it apart trying to remove the pastic one and then quit and said it could not be done but didn't say why it needed to be done in the first place. The fact that a straight one is shipped makes me believe it's needed for some reason (can't see why though) and that there must be a way to remove the plastic one with out damaging the carb.

I did see an old thread in one of these forums that said to use a sheet metal screw to pull it out with a vice grib and then tap in the new one (these have no threads, the seem to be pressed in) but it wasn't clear to me how to do this exactly. I want to double check if I need to even do this and what's the best procedue to ensure a tight/solid fit with minimal damage in removal. 

Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

See page 24 (acrobat page 28) http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
New fittings are available from your local dealer. It doesn't matter whether a fitting is straight or 90 deg., unless the fuel line may end up being near the exhaust heat or come in contact with moving parts. The Sears mechanic must have not been trained on these carbs. Only the nipple is plastic, which attaches to a metal fitting. If the plastic nipple is ever turned on the metal, it ruins the seal and the fitting assembly must be replaced. The "straight" fitting part number is 632164 should you need another one.
Paul


----------

